# OMG- so expensive at groomer? what do i need to groom myself



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Well i'm taking winston for a FF no tail trim as my sweetum's has a chicken nugget  The shop said it cost 69.00 and UP :scared:. This was the best price i could find

Both hubby and i agreed that we will venturing into learning how to groom poodle boy on our own.

I'm taking him to the shop today but after that - gonna try and figure it out

where do i start? Books/ video? what starter supplies do i need etc? 

:arrogant (2):


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/video_2348284_poodle-dog-grooming-face-shaving.html

I found these videos really helpful! AND FREE!


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you - i'm watching the video's now. Now i see why its best to start grooming poodles from young. There's alot of grooming involved. Gotta get the little hun-buns use to it :vroam:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooooooo!! Good luck and have FUN!!! I knew, before I even got our standard puppy, that the grooming fees are very high. So I also knew that I would be learning to do as much of it as I could myself. The equipment costs can be intimidating, but when you consider how much you're saving at the groomers every 4-6 weeks, they pay for themselves in no time!!

Lucy is 5 1/2 months old and she's never been to a pro groomer yet. I bathe and dry her at home (I bought a velocity dryer to help get her coat nice, fluffy & straight) and I've been keeping her FFT trimmed every couple of weeks since she came to live with us. We have a grooming table, but you can use any appropriate height, sturdy surface to do your grooming on. 

My daughter had a spoo before we got Lucy, so she already had some of the equipment, but I find it's rather addictive and I keep buying more stuff! It's kind of like buying tack for any horse owners out there... it's just so much FUN!! 

Lucy is excellent for me when I trim her - she's never had a bad experience on the table. We keep it short and fun - sometimes it takes me several sessions to get all her feet done for example - but as she is getting older and more mature, she seems to have better patience and I can get more done at a shot...

I have a couple of grooming videos - one from Rebelstar Kennels, one I got on eBay, and a couple came with some of the clippers we bought... the youtube ones are terrific, too, for novice "groomers" who are doing their own pets...

I'm SOOOO comfortable with doing Lucy's FFT now, but I'm getting a few butterflies when I think of doing more than that - How I look at it is that it's just hair - it WILL grow back and as long as I take my time and make it a great experience for her, we'll both come out ahead!!!

Good luck!! Have FUN!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

There's a lot of great info online, free! Youtube, and ehow are just a few of them! Even if you can just do the face, feet and tail at home, clean the ears out and keep the toe nails trimmed, you're going to be way ahead of the game! Plus your little man will be much better behaved for the groomers if he's used to being groomed at home. I do 'something' with Rogan pretty much every 3rd day, whether it's trimming his face a little, grinding his nails, trimming a foot, or just combing him to fluff him up... you can work at one foot at a time, and just take it really easy... I often do a foot or 2 while I'm watching TV in the evenings... and he chews a bone or just hangs out and tolerates me! Lol ! A great idea I got from someone on here, I think it was Plumcrazy, is to put some peanut butter on a plate and tie up your poodles ears (use a hair elastic) and by the time he's done licking the PB off the plate, you'll be done the back feet! It works great for a young pup who's a little put off by the grooming regime! 
Good luck!! IT'S FUN!! :clover:


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Somebody should do a "sticky" on this topic! LOL

For videos, I recommend the muddycreek or jodi murphy (do a google search for each). Muddycreek is a little more "petowner" oriented whereas jodi murphy is more "groomer" oriented. 

Here is what I recommend (after you look at the videos):

grooming table, (grooming arm and noose optional depending on cooperativeness of dog)
shampoo/conditioner, powerful high velocity dryer - the finished cut is only as good as the prep work beforehand and good drying/brushing out is essential

Clippers and blades: I use andis agc super 2 with metal snap on combs for body work, #30 blades to go under the comb attachment, a "trimmer" for doing the face/feet/tail - there are 3 on the market that groomers seem to use the most - laube speed feed, wahl bravura or wahl arco. They all have a smaller blade to get into the nooks/crannies of doing faces and feet. 

If you are doing a short clip all over, then you'll need something like a 4F blade (leaves hair about 1/2" long). You will find blades are labelled either with an "F" after them of a "S". Do not get the "S" blades - they are skip tooth (i.e. they have big gaps between the teeth) - too easy for skin to get caught between the teeth). Stick with blades that end in "F". 

Of course, decent brushes and combs. Depending on the length of coat you want, you may want to use something like the chris christensen pin brush for longer coats, or a slicker for shorter coats. A good metal poodle comb is essential. 

Shears, both straight and curved, and thinners. Those vary between $10 and hundreds of dollars. Depends on your budget. If you have any dog shows around you, you will probably find display booths that will have scissor displays for you to fit the shears to your hands. 

Don't forget the little incidentals like nail clippers or dremel - good dremel instructions at doberdawn.com Also, don't forget styptic powder for accidental cutting of nail quicks and ear powder to help pluck ear hair. 

I may have forgot some things. Remember, if you venture into your own grooming, there a lot of professional groomers on this site that can help!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Yup prices are high- i'm lucky i 'trade' with a friend.. but still it's $75.00 worth of 'my stuff' enoguh i don't want to do it more then 1-2x a year- i'd much rather go to the self serve bath and dry there- 

I am going to get a dryer at home though- it's gunna be my birthday present to me (Luckily i can get it through one of my suppliers so at cost ) as well as some new shears (i just got cheap ones now and i HATE em)


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought the Andis AGC 2 clippers before I got my fist Spoo.
If you have a 10# and 4# blade you could do a good pet trim with them.

I use the 4 on the body and the 10 for FFT.

Then I scissor the legs and Topknot. 

I am not a groomer but have been able to keep my dog ok in this clip and I have also done the bikini clip.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Learning to groom your own dog can be a great money saver but also a good chance to bond with your dog and if you can do it yourself it means they will probably be groomed even more often.

If you were nervous about taking blades to your dog you could start slowly with a dryer..they can be expensive but you'd save money in the long run because you could keep your dog well maintained by bathing/fluff drying the dog after in between grooming appointments..and it would keep the dogs coat in good condition.

If you think grooming prices are expensive dematting can be very expensive because most groomers don't want to do it...and if they do do it they want to make sure they make up any money they would be missing from grooming other dogs during that time.... and if you don't pay for dematting the only other option is usually a shave down.

You could easily keep the coat maintained by doing a bath/dry every few weeks or so..i do mine every other week sometimes longer if they haven't gotten too muddy. I also run a brush/comb through them every other day usually while watching tv or a movie.

Good luck with the pup and learning to groom. If you do decide you eventually want to take length off with clippers just make sure to find out all the info you can about it, maybe even see if someone in person can show you just so you know the proper way to use the clippers and to ensure the dog doesnt get cut or burned, the blades can get very hot.

Most importantly have fun with it!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think we should beg flyingduster to make a video, she seems to have all the knowledge and Paris always looks so nice (in any cut). There are many little tricks that I am sure she could teach many of us!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys are so brave LOL! I've attempted to groom Nat (Toy) a couple of times over the years and let's just say it was pretty amusing :scared:. $40 every 5 weeks has been well worth it. I've bathed Jas twice and it's a killer in the bathtub. For now he'll go to the groomer every 5 weeks too. I wouldn't mind learning and even bought a book recently. We'll see! 

So many of you do a great job grooming here!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Jeez, I better raise my prices....I am $35 for a toy or mini and $55 for a standard....thats in average condition....more for matted dogs. When I started to learn, I bought myself a black standard, a stand dryer, professional clippper, curved and straight shears....and best of all, I got the Poodle Clipping and Grooming book by Shirley Kalstone. I studied and studied the words and the pictures in that book. I had never seen a video and no one taught me. I did this for about 2 years THEN I went to grooming school thru Petco and went on to open my own shop


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I think we should beg flyingduster to make a video, she seems to have all the knowledge and Paris always looks so nice (in any cut). There are many little tricks that I am sure she could teach many of us!


lmao! Everything I've learned has been through the internet by getting photos of Paris critiqued every time I groomed her! I do intend to make some videos some time, but haven't got to that yet as I need a second person there to be able to video me! lol. And time. Time would be nice...!

I have posted a lot of general tips all over the place on the grooming threads on here too though, you might yet glean something from them...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

If I wasn't a groomer, I couldn't afford to have a S'poo! They are a lot of work and to do a quality groom, it takes time. 

As a professional groomer, I have to make money in order to stay open and while I love the dogs (and what I do) I must charge accordingly. I do TONS of poodles and hardly any of them are utility or sporting clips, most are some type of pattern and only a few without shaved feet and face. I'm sure there are groomers that can do S'poos quicker and charge less, but I'm not a speed groomer (never have been, never will be) so it takes me approximately 3 - 3.5 hours without interruptions. All that work will cost between $75 - $100 at my salon and that's still below my regularly hourly rate because I love grooming poodles. 

I know it's expensive to have your poodles groomed, but that' all a part of owning a high maintenance dog. I commend you all for taking the time involved in keeping your dogs in shape, as I see so many dogs come in matted/pelted and have to be "peeled", which is NOT the kind of grooming I enjoy, but it's a heck of a lot less trauma on the dog to shave it, than to try brushing it out!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Cameo said:


> If I wasn't a groomer, I couldn't afford to have a S'poo! They are a lot of work and to do a quality groom, it takes time.
> 
> As a professional groomer, I have to make money in order to stay open and while I love the dogs (and what I do) I must charge accordingly. I do TONS of poodles and hardly any of them are utility or sporting clips, most are some type of pattern and only a few without shaved feet and face. I'm sure there are groomers that can do S'poos quicker and charge less, but I'm not a speed groomer (never have been, never will be) so it takes me approximately 3 - 3.5 hours without interruptions. All that work will cost between $75 - $100 at my salon and that's still below my regularly hourly rate because I love grooming poodles.
> 
> I know it's expensive to have your poodles groomed, but that' all a part of owning a high maintenance dog. I commend you all for taking the time involved in keeping your dogs in shape, as I see so many dogs come in matted/pelted and have to be "peeled", which is NOT the kind of grooming I enjoy, but it's a heck of a lot less trauma on the dog to shave it, than to try brushing it out!


It's nice to know there are others out there like me. I would be in big trouble with my 3 poos if I were not a groomer. I am not a speed groomer either and a little too much of a perfectionist. Hard work and all I do so love my job!!! 

I also appreciate the owners who take an interest in grooming their own dogs. When and if they do have to come see me, it is a nice experience as they are well kept and a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I LOVE grooming my own dogs. I have a standard poodle that I am experimenting with, but have been grooming Miniature Horses, my Shorkie, and my Mom's two Bouvier des Flandres for years. 

I have tons of different blades for my clippers and after body clipping the miniatures for 9 years have gone through several clippers  My Aunt used to be a dog groomer and gave me some of her blades and her curved scissors (which I LOVE! I'm going to be getting a bigger pair for Gentry.) 

I use an old wooden desk, with a rubber welcome mat on it for traction, as a grooming table (after several wonderful suggestions on here!). Up until I got Gentry I would just sit on the ground and clip the dogs, and of course the miniature horses. But I must admit that having the table makes grooming MUCH easier! 

I am going to be getting a pair of scrubs to wear when grooming. I am sensitive to the hair and believe me the little hair stick in your clothes EVERYWHERE! I think the scrubs will be a little easier to clean and they will be reserved only for grooming. That way I won't get the little hairs (that don't always come out in the wash) on my good pants and comfy sweat pants 

I just recently got the book "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" on Amazon.com and LOVE it. I has wonderful photos and drawings and a great list of must haves when grooming your dog. I HIGHLY recommend this book!

Good luck in your grooming venture! 

Here's a picture of Gentry after being groomed last Thursday. My In-Laws came to visit this last weekend and I wanted him to look his best. First impressions you know!












Good luck in your venture!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, I too could never afford a spoo if I wasn't a groomer! Especially with the clips and work I put into her, if i was _paying_ for that Id' be broke fast! lol


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I learned how to groom from my breeder who gave me lessons. I groomed all 4 of my little guys until I went back to work. It is too much work to groom them on the weekend and I like them looking good so they get groomed every 3-4 weeks. I found an awesome groomer that charges $27 per dog which is worth every penny to me. LOL.

It is not difficult to groom but is time consuming and I found that just like kids they usually listen to others better than to their parents. My Maggie was a pistol I don't miss grooming her. She was like Muhamed Ali when you get near her with anything. It was a chore.

I do agree that it is good for bonding with your babies.


----------

